# My crestie is looking very very pale, ill? :(



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Is my crestie ill? He's looking rather pale compared to normal, pics attached

Cheers
Anto

Normally


















Today


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

might be shedding but wait for an expert to come along......


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh no  He's only 2 weeks old (in my house) and the pet shop said he can only be 2-3 month old total when I asked


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cresties change colour all the time , its part of their charm.
He could be going in to shed, which will make him lighter than usual for a day or so or he may just decide this is the colour he feels like being today


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

wohic said:


> cresties change colour all the time , its part of their charm.
> He could be going in to shed, which will make him lighter than usual for a day or so or he may just decide this is the colour he feels like being today


This ^
Shedding is absolutely nothing to worry about!  They'll do it every 2 to 5 weeks or so, given individual growth rates and age, etc.
And yeah they change colour all the time, Nimai turns a lovely rich orangey colour sometimes, sometimes a weird brown colour... but the typical colour I see is a dirty yellow


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

wohic said:


> cresties change colour all the time , its part of their charm.
> He could be going in to shed, which will make him lighter than usual for a day or so or he may just decide this is the colour he feels like being today


Yeh I see him go very very dark yellow at night (2nd pic) and back to the lighter yellow (pic one) most days. He usually sits on his log or in the plants high in the viv, It's first time i've seen him in that bottom right back corner facing downwards. Apart form when I caught him stood with his feet on his dinner bowl licking his CGD 

Its also the first day I tried to pick him up out the cage, I tried just 3 times puttin my hand in front of his mouth and sliding finger under chin, all 3 times he turned around and walked off, could this affect his colour?


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> This ^
> Shedding is absolutely nothing to worry about!  They'll do it every 2 to 5 weeks or so, given individual growth rates and age, etc.
> And yeah they change colour all the time, Nimai turns a lovely rich orangey colour sometimes, sometimes a weird brown colour... but the typical colour I see is a dirty yellow


Is there anything special I need to do if he's shedding? Is he going to lose them lovely cute red and black spots he's got all over him? The red next to his mouth I posted a week or so back has gone.


thanks for replies guys + sophie


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

antodrfc said:


> Its also the first day I tried to pick him up out the cage, I tried just 3 times puttin my hand in front of his mouth and sliding finger under chin, all 3 times he turned around and walked off, could this affect his colour?


Stress can affect their colour, but it's individual. Nimai was almost BLACK when I brought him home on the first day, he wasn't a happy bunny, bless him :lol2:
I wouldn't worry about it, it looks like your wee one's shedding, which means his normal colours should return in a day or so. They can go paler at will as well though so it's a guessing game really! 



antodrfc said:


> Is there anything special I need to do if he's shedding? Is he going to lose them lovely cute red and black spots he's got all over him? The red next to his mouth I posted a week or so back has gone.
> 
> thanks for replies guys + sophie


Nope, just let him get on with it. Just keep your humidity at the right levels and he should shed perfectly fine on his own. If for whatever reason he doesn't then let me know  But 99% of the time they do it no problems at all.
Those spots will stay, and he may get even more with each shed! I've seen a spotless baby upon hatching become so spotty at adulthood it's unreal! :lol2:


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Nope, just let him get on with it. Just keep your humidity at the right levels and he should shed perfectly fine on his own. If for whatever reason he doesn't then let me know  But 99% of the time they do it no problems at all.
> Those spots will stay, and he may get even more with each shed! I've seen a spotless baby upon hatching become so spotty at adulthood it's unreal! :lol2:


Ok great thanks Sophie. Is there anything in particular I should look for to determine his shed isnt going right?

Guess after the first crested you get used to it  I'd love to have some hatched ones one day. More spots please! :flrt:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

antodrfc said:


> Ok great thanks Sophie. Is there anything in particular I should look for to determine his shed isnt going right?
> 
> Guess after the first crested you get used to it  I'd love to have some hatched ones one day. More spots please! :flrt:


Well once the skin begins to come away he should be able to get it all off within a few hours by himself. So if you leave him tonight he could well have shed by morning! If not by sometime tomorrow. The only thing you need to do is when he has completed his shed (he'll look really colourful again) is just give him a visual check-over, make sure he's managed to get it all off - they sometimes might not get it all! Pay close attention to the feet, tail and head, as they tend to be the finicky areas. But on the whole, they manage it alone with no assistance  If it looks like there's any loose skin still on him by tomorrow just drop me a PM and we can discuss 
Don't be put off with handling him if he's wandering off though! Just be gentle and patient and he'll eventually come to learn the hand is nothing to be feared! 
I want spots on Nimai but at the moment it looks like I've missed out :gasp: He's got plenty of growing left to do though so keeping my fingers crossed! Love him anyway :lol2: :flrt:


----------

